
A carefully crafted Covid-19 playlist - mbloom1915
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3eJQdu6oqlGilKs3mjhK7S?si=RUAZ5APySXaAJ6PWpSj32A
======
sigmaprimus
Exactly what care was taken in crafting this playlist?

Most of these songs have very depressing lyrics that will only make people
more stressed out.

Its fine to make a playlist like this but to promote it by exploiting the
pandemic seems a bit krass or opportunistic.

There are plenty of songs out there that would lift people up in times like
this rather than just piling on.

